# Model L spreader restoration



## Spreuss22 (Sep 13, 2016)

I am going to restore this model L manure spreader. I got all new metal for the beaters, I got 2 used rims for it cause both of my rims I got with it, I found out were not original and were off a model R manure spreader. Got southern yellow pine ordered for the sides and will tongue and groove all the boards. The only trick will be to figure out all the measurements. Very little information to go off of. I have the original parts and owners manual, but no measurements for the boards. I work in a body shop so the frame and paint will be the easy part. Should be a lot of fun. Looking forward to learning a lot!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Now that's what I call winter project,looking forward to more updates. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spreuss22 (Sep 13, 2016)

Should go nice with my restored John Deere 420. It was my grandpas. Not a bolt unturned in that restoration.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome aboard Spreuss22, glad to have you here. Great looking tractor there, can't wait to watch the progress on that spreader.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! 
Interesting project!
LOVE the 420!!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I e got a John Deere R manure spreader I use


----------



## Spreuss22 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rims are blasted, primed, and painted, and new tires mounted


----------



## Spreuss22 (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Spreuss22 (Sep 13, 2016)

Painting the sprockets and other miscellaneous parts


----------



## Spreuss22 (Sep 13, 2016)

Here's the rest of the project. Finally got it done.


----------



## Spreuss22 (Sep 13, 2016)

Before and after













































Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Tracky (Sep 7, 2017)

great job on the restoration. There's a huge difference between the before and after photos


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow ! That is a great restoration job ! I don't believe I saw this post before. Playing on the computer this morning I stumbled on to it. I do think I sold you some parts for it ...??? SUPER JOB on the model "L".----------------Bill


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

that is a job very well done


----------



## Spreuss22 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks. I figure I have over 200 hours into it. Bill, you sold many parts for this spreader. I live in Birnamwood, WI


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW! 
Fantastic job!


----------

